# Cooking Kit on the road



## wildebus (Oct 6, 2017)

So I currently have the following to go into my camper:

*500W Induction Hob* - I found this very handy for quick heating of a kettle, soups, etc. in the last year.  On my new conversion I have doubled the solar array power and battery bank power so I  will be able to use this much more extensively. It is a portable one, so I could also use it outside as well 
Quite remarkably, I have found that just about all the pans I have for the camper work on the induction top as well.

*750W George Forman Fat Reducing Grill* - not used one of these for quite a few years, but when I had one before I found it really good and expect this to work well on the road.

*180W Swan Slow Cooker* - I use a slow cooker at home all the time and find it dead handy and the meals really good.  I reckon this will be really good to use when away on a long journey, sightseeing to be able to come back to a ready made meal, or like I do quite a few weekends, working at festivals, so at the end of a busy day you have your dinner all ready for you :banana:

I also have one of those £10 *portable cartridge stoves* which are brilliant I think and will be keeping that for outside use.


But other kit on the radar and worth getting?

Heard good things about the *Remoska *oven - only 400W and meant to be great.  is it worth paying upto £150 (lakeland price) for one of these? could be used at home as well of course, but already had a oven AND a halogen oven so will it be just other gadget?
Watching some of the US YouTube channels, the "*InstantPot*" seems to be a must-have with a lot of those people - typically those in the full-size RVs.  These are cheaper then the Remoskas and seem very versatile (so maybe a better investment then a Remoska?) - only downside for me is the power.  I want to be able to use anything I get off-grid and have a self-imposed 1000W limit to avoid overly stressing the battery bank.  The Instant Pots I think are 1000W so could creep in just (but borderline)

PS, not interested in getting a Microwave. Don't have anything against them and I use one at home occasionally, but don't want one on the road.

Away from the Sockets, the *Cadac Safari Chef 2* looks really good - I nearly bought one from a festival last August after seeing one and then reading reviews, but they were sold out.   (FWIW, I intend to only use electric cooking inside the van and any gas cooking is outside using small canisters like a CG907 at the biggest).


Comments on above and suggestions welcome


----------



## Robmac (Oct 6, 2017)

I use a Cobb BBQ sometimes, although usually when tent camping. You can cook a whole roast dinner in it, marvellous!

I agree about the £10 camping stoves, they are great, just beware not to use too big a pan on them, it can be dangerous.


----------



## AllanD (Oct 6, 2017)

We use a Remoska 400W, really happy with it and very versatile. Keep checking Lakelands eBay store, they sell returned ones there (think they refer to them as refurbished or something similar) at a much reduced price. There are A grade and B grade returns, we bought an A grade for £94 ish, not a mark on it, original packaging and never used. The B grade ones apparently may have been used or may have slight marks/scratches but cost a little less again. They aren't always available but come up now and then.

We also have a Cadac Safari Chef 2, its very good and also a recommendation from us, wouldn't be without it.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I use a Cobb BBQ sometimes, although usually when tent camping. You can cook a whole roast dinner in it, marvellous!
> 
> I agree about the £10 camping stoves, they are great, just beware not to use too big a pan on them, it can be dangerous.



I have seen good words on the Cobb BBQ 

your mention reminded me there is another cooking option I have and in fact used the last time I was at a festival ...
I have a *Frontier Stove*, like quite a few folk here, and that is dead handy for cooking on as well as warming yourself :heart:


----------



## wildebus (Oct 6, 2017)

AllanD said:


> We use a Remoska 400W, really happy with it and very versatile. Keep checking Lakelands eBay store, they sell returned ones there (think they refer to them as refurbished or something similar) at a much reduced price. There are A grade and B grade returns, we bought an A grade for £94 ish, not a mark on it, original packaging and never used. The B grade ones apparently may have been used or may have slight marks/scratches but cost a little less again. They aren't always available but come up now and then.
> 
> We also have a Cadac Safari Chef 2, its very good and also a recommendation from us, wouldn't be without it.


Thanks 

Good tip on the A/B grade units - I am not in a major rush to get one so can bide my time and hopefully nab a bargain :cool1:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 6, 2017)

wildebus said:


> I have seen good words on the Cobb BBQ
> 
> your mention reminded me there is another cooking option I have and in fact used the last time I was at a festival ...
> I have a *Frontier Stove*, like quite a few folk here, and that is dead handy for cooking on as well as warming yourself :heart:



I too have a frontier stove!

In fact I am a bit of a stove junkie. I also love cooking outside on my little Honey stove or Woodgas stove. I keep a campfire kettle and Dutch oven just for this purpose.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2017)

Slow cookers are fab for campervan use.... either cooked before hand OR cooking on the go (crusty bread rolls sat on lid then wrapped in tinfoil)
ready to eat meal when you land...
Microwave gets used regularly (perfect crispy bacon) and heating frozen stuff OR ready meals occasionally.
Electric toaster with toaster pockets work well for spring rolls/bajis etc.

And Coleman petrol cooker with ammo box oven for home made pizza/bread/cakes etc etc.


----------



## winks (Oct 6, 2017)

*Cadac*

We bought a Cadac from Winfields for the same price as this one  Caravan Gas Accessories - Cadac Safari Chef Deluxe 2 LP   | eBay and it's super duper.

Cheers

H


----------



## Robmac (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't have a Cadac, but I have something very similar.

It came complete with a huge enamelled  Paella dish, which is brilliant for outside cooking. We once cooked Curried Goat for about 25 people at one of the meets on it! We can also cook huge breakfasts with everything in the pan at the same time.

I love that sort of cooking outside, huge burner, huge pans and just chuck everything in. It's a bloke thing.

(It's also an Annie thing!)


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I don't have a Cadac, but I have something very similar.
> 
> It came complete with a huge enamelled  Paella dish, which is brilliant for outside cooking. We once cooked Curried Goat for about 25 people at one of the meets on it! We can also cook huge breakfasts with everything in the pan at the same time.
> 
> ...



I love cooking Paella for a big group of folks... I bought this metre accross monster for cooking for 60 odd folks at our Classic landrover events.


----------



## AllanD (Oct 6, 2017)

Found a few pictures of meals we cooked on our Cadac.



Salmon fillets and red pepper


Moules Marinière


Mixed seafood Paella


----------



## Robmac (Oct 6, 2017)

AllanD said:


> Found a few pictures of meals we cooked on our Cadac.
> 
> 
> Salmon fillets and red pepper
> ...



Enough with the seafood already Allan, I'm an addict and you're making me hungry.

Looks cracking!


----------



## V1nny (Oct 6, 2017)

Another vote for the Cadac  Carri Chef 2. I use it at every opportunity to cook outside. I would thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Caz (Oct 6, 2017)

You must have big vans to get all that lot in.

My van has 2 gas rings and a grill. I take a frying pan with lid, small saucepan with lid, milk pan, collapsible kettle.

No room for any more.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 6, 2017)

Caz said:


> You must have big vans to get all that lot in.
> 
> My van has 2 gas rings and a grill. I take a frying pan with lid, small saucepan with lid, milk pan, collapsible kettle.
> 
> No room for any more.



That is a good point and you do need to select your kit to suit the space available.
I used to have a VW T4, so same base as your camper looking at your Avatar, and in that I had a single burner hob, no sink  and a compressor coolbox and one cupboard for pots and gas, so was a bit compact.
now via a T5 gone much bigger with a high top VW LT (so same as a Mk1 Sprinter) LWB, so gone from around 4.6M to 6.5M length so freed up a lot of extra room for handy "stuff" :cool1:


----------



## wildebus (Dec 28, 2017)

Well, invested in a Cadac Safari Chef 2 today :dance:

eBay did a special "20% off" voucher code for just the one day and while wondering if I needed anything, remembered I was looking at one of these - and at £68 after the discount seemed like a good deal :dog:


----------



## Herman (Dec 28, 2017)

We bought a camper with a stove and oven in it so use that in the van and as Caz said we also have 2 pans and a frying pan for the stove, a baking tray and an oven dish for the oven. We are never on hook up (A waste of money for us but no choice all new vans come with it) so no hot plates, slow cookers etc.

For outdoor cooking i've had a BBQ point fitted and we have a Camping gaz 3 in 1.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Dec 28, 2017)

We're hardly ever on hook up, so use the gas. a three tier steamer, so everything cooks on one burner, and a deep frying pan. Got one of those gaz burners for outside. Used to,take quite a bit of kitchen kit, but didn't use much of it, so whittled it,down to the basics. Only electric thing we take is a kettle for the rare occasions we have power.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2017)

*We very rarely use EHU*

Even if on a camp-site (rarely)..
So medium sized wok-type frying pan for Stir-frys so veg included
Saucepan for Rice or potatoes
Use both on our cooker (3 ring but mostly 1)

Cadac BBQ if weather is OK

Camp (Dutch) oven if we can do a fire


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 29, 2017)

Ridge Monkey XL, we've cooked everything from cheese toasties to steak.
We also carry a Coleman FyrePower 7000W Gas Stove and a Trangia Meths stove for backup or cooking outside.

Regards,
Del


----------



## markncharlotte (Dec 29, 2017)

*Ridgemonkey*

Found the ridge monkey xl a brilliant bit of kit in the camper


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 29, 2017)

We use Mr D's thermal cooker because once its hot you dont need any power. We sit it in shower when travelling and all cooked when we arrive


----------



## Byronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Cooking Kit on the road.

Ah sorry, my mistake I thought this thread was all about
how to roast up a bit of feline roadkill on ones travels.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 30, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Cooking Kit on the road.
> 
> Ah sorry, my mistake I thought this thread was all about
> how to roast up a bit of feline roadkill on ones travels.



That's for the Campers with a tailgate ...


----------



## wildebus (Dec 30, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> We use Mr D's thermal cooker because once its hot you dont need any power. We sit it in shower when travelling and all cooked when we arrive


but the power needed to heat it up initially?  where is that from - and how much?
Sounds like a plug-in slow cooker would do the same  (or is a "thermal cooker" an electric slow cooker?)


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 30, 2017)

wildebus said:


> but the power needed to heat it up initially?  where is that from - and how much?
> Sounds like a plug-in slow cooker would do the same  (or is a "thermal cooker" an electric slow cooker?)



We heat the inner pan on our gas cooker just enough to bring it to the boil . Then transfer to thermal outer pot which acts like a giant thermos flask. Meal keeps cooking but no need for external power so free to travel during day and meal ready when we stop .


----------



## wildebus (Dec 30, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> We heat the inner pan on our gas cooker just enough to bring it to the boil . Then transfer to thermal outer pot which acts like a giant thermos flask. Meal keeps cooking but no need for external power so free to travel during day and meal ready when we stop .


I see.  That is kind of how I will use my Slow Cooker - prep the food and have it plugged in during driving (charging from alternator will more then make up for the 1.5Ah (at 180W) it will consume and during the day, the 400W of panels will run it and still charge the lesiure batteries when used in the summer months.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 3, 2018)

I treated myself to a Cadac Safari Chef 2  :dog:
Bought with some Christmas money from Lindas mum & dad and got from eBay seller on the special "20% discount day" last week, so cost under £70 :dance:

Arrived today and while not used yet of course, it looks super quality and very pleased.  The kit even fits in the supplied bag without half an hour trying to work out how to squeeze it all in!







Went for the LP version so you can use any gas cylinder via a hose (the HP version is much more restrictive and speaking to Cadac last year at a show they strongly recommended the LP Model). I'll be using the Campinggaz 907 cylinder I picked up from a Recycling Centre back in 2016 and is still full 


The Remoska still interests me but I think I will need to wait until a bargain opportunity comes up as will end up with no space for actual food to cook with all the gadgets taking up the room


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 3, 2018)

My latest purchase has just arrived a coffee maker that you use on the gas hob


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2018)

I have 2 rings and a grill so why all this extra rubbish,second how do folk secure thermal cookers when they say there driving,looks like a accident waiting to happen :scared:


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 3, 2018)

I’ve reduced my cooking stuff to a medium sized saucepan, a small milk pan and quite heavy tortilla pan which doubles up as two frying pans. We have an oven and grill built in but don’t use the oven much. The tortilla pan has replaced a well used double skillet. I was going to buy another dbl skillet, but decided the tortilla pan does almost the same job and cost €20. Just use a diffuser as you do under skillet.  Oh - one more thing 20 year old Magic Bullet which has to be used on inverter but great for whizzing up smoothies or soups. 

Although I do like bbq food, I can’t be bothered with cleaning cadac or even getting it out to cook on so it’s been used twice -  we’ll be selling it when I get round to and maybe one of those disposable bbq things for when we have a desperate need to bbq. I suspect it may sit in MH for a long while. 
 I also have a 12v slow cooker, which I’ve used a few times - will be selling that as well. It’s good, but when we travel nowadays apart from winter when we want to go south quickly, we don’t do that many miles in a day. 
It’s surprising how little you need when you want to keep payload down. 

I do like gadgets though especially kitchen ones. 

I must admit I’m looking to buy an Instant Pot for home.  Has anyone got one? - they’ve sold out at the moment and I’ll have to wait until February to get one. It works as an electric programmable pressure cooker, slow cooker, rice cooker and you can sauté in it before cooking. If that works, I will then reduce ‘stuff” I have cluttering up kitchen at home.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Another vote for double skillet  ,a very useful pan set .


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 3, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I have 2 rings and a grill so why all this extra rubbish,second how do folk secure thermal cookers when they say there driving,looks like a accident waiting to happen :scared:


Our Dethleffs doesn't have a grill or oven that's why we got the Ridge Monkey and it's been a great piece of kit allowing us to manage without them. We're still using the pans and kettle from the Trangia set we took camping, light yet durable and the burner part is under the seat for backup.

Regards,
Del


----------



## wildebus (Jan 3, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I have 2 rings and a grill so why all this extra rubbish,second how do folk secure thermal cookers when they say there driving,looks like a accident waiting to happen :scared:


Exactly. I have a grill at home and FOUR rings, so can't imagine any use whatsoever for using rubbish such as a microwave at home.

Or ... maybe it is about choice and options?


----------



## Derekoak (Jan 4, 2018)

*Cooking kit*



trevskoda said:


> I have 2 rings and a grill so why all this extra rubbish,second how do folk secure thermal cookers when they say there driving,looks like a accident waiting to happen :scared:



For some people more cooking kit allows more varied meals and stops them wanting to eat out so often. The price of a meal for 2 at a restaurant would buy quite a bit of kit. Constructive comments would be betta Treva .


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2018)

We are sort of starting again when we collect our new van, so I am really being strong minded and cutting down to essentials. I have a cadac hp BBQ (I think that's what it is!) Given to us by friends who had sold their motorhome. I plan to continue to use my wok for most things ,a small saucepan and medium sized frypan. These all pretty much best into each other so don't take up much space,  I have deep enamel plates which double as lids or baking dishes. I now have an oven and think I will have to give serious thought to what cooking tray I need....a roasting pan may well do to cook traybake cakes in as well as lasagne type meals. It is so easy to get carried away with gadgets. My only must have gadgets are the thermal coffee pot, nutribullet and my stick blender. Is a  teapot a gadget?? I have a metal one which I boil the water in then make tea in it.
I have a slow cooker at home but don't think I will feel confident that I won't end up with stew everywhere if used while driving!! Time will tell.....may feel the need and have enough space.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 2, 2018)

Well for Banquet life aboard The Nest

Primary MAIN Or Everyday Use
Electric Travel Kettle,
George Forman Grill,
Or
Electric Frying pan.

Secondary or Occasional Use
Combination Microwave/Grill.

Rare or Back up Use
Fitted 4Ring Gas Hob,Grill,Oven Thingy

Emergency Use
Multi Fuel Stove

Portable/ Beach / Emergency Use !
Very Cheap Single Burner with gas canisters 

Just got one Combination Poaching / Frying Pan with Lid
Pyrex glass square Microwave Dish.
Stove top Coffee Pot / Kettle


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 2, 2018)

*Cooking*

Microwave packed up, reflecting we realised we had hardly ever used it. So chucked it out along with all its installation stuff. Now got a nice big cupboard...much more useful, might start to take the barbeque again...but hardly ever use that. Cadac, nice for cooking, but a real faff cleaning and packing it away it afterwards. Easier to use gas cooker and grill.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 2, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Microwave packed up, reflecting we realised we had hardly ever used it. So chucked it out along with all its installation stuff. Now got a nice big cupboard...much more useful, might start to take the barbeque again...but hardly ever use that. Cadac, nice for cooking, but a real faff cleaning and packing it away it afterwards. Easier to use gas cooker and grill.


Can you use the Cadac and instead of putting food directly in the pan, line it with foil or something and just throw that away?  (curious as I have bought a Cadac Safari Chef but not used it yet, so ways to minimise cleaning alway good!)


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 2, 2018)

*Use the smooth side of the grill*



wildebus said:


> Can you use the Cadac and instead of putting food directly in the pan, line it with foil or something and just throw that away?  (curious as I have bought a Cadac Safari Chef but not used it yet, so ways to minimise cleaning alway good!)



Having grilled your food
While it is still hot (ish)
Spray is with a mixture of water and washing up liquid.
Then after you have eaten rinse spray again use a plastic type brush..

Or as you suggest use foil

Yes a bit of a palaver but you have BBQ food

Even the ribbed side is easy to clean as above and for some foods especially veggies it is best.

Also leave it in a bowl of soapy water overnight


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Having grilled your food
> While it is still hot (ish)
> Spray is with a mixture of water and washing up liquid.....



Wouldn't that spoil the flavour?


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 2, 2018)

*Sorry*



Robmac said:


> Wouldn't that spoil the flavour?



Having grilled and removed your food
Spray the grill plate etc etc
I am sure you know !


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Having grilled and removed your food .......
> I am sure you know !


----------

